# If we"re playing "What's this?"



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

Riddle me this one?
(I already know but this one is mostly heard and seldom seen)


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Great bird.
I saw one once and didn't have time to snap a pic.
Great photos btw.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm going with ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sora.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

A stool pigeon.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like a grebe. Their call is great and really, really loud.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

that is a Sora. Awesome.


----------

